# Channel Tunnel Fire and Ferries



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Dover Ferry Problems*

The fire in the Channel Tunnel seems to have happened at a very difficult time for the Dover ferry fleet. ShipPax Information has the following report: -

“Dover ferry services at present have problems of their own. Biggest operator P&O is two ships down between Dover and Calais with multi-purpose vessel PRIDE OF CANTERBURY laid up awaiting repairs to propeller and shaft damage while freight ro-ro EUROPEAN ENDEAVOUR is under repair in Dunkerque after suffering bow damage at Calais at the end of August.
SeaFrance is still using recent acquisition SEAFRANCE MOLIÈRE in a three trips a day freight only mode with a switch to a full five trips passenger service not expected until later this month.
Norfolkline also has problems with MAERSK DUNKERQUE, one of three ships on a Dover-Dunkerque service, running as a stern loader because of bow door problems.”

It is a pity, because the ferry service could have won a few extra long term customers.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks as if the Chunnel fire caused significant damage, temperatures of 1000deg C; and that it could be a matter of months before normal service can be resumed.

The ferry operators must think all their birthdays have come at once.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

it is to be hoped that the attentions of those with "dark intentions" have not been encouraged by this incident.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Should increase ferry business while one tunnel is being repaired and only one tunnel is in use.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Dover Ferries*

As I have already reported the Dover Ferries have their own problems. I will merge the two threads.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

The European Endeavour is back in service, and when needed the Pride of Dover and Calais do extra trips, so things are being kept moving, the big problem at times is getting the traffic through the check ins'(Thumb) Also the new Seafrance ship is putting on extra sailings
Peter


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I read that it may be several months before the tunnel operations are back to normal.

Fred(Thumb)


----------

